# Your favourite hymns in the Trinity Red (1990 edition)



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 6, 2010)

As a church we have recently purchased the Trinity Red hymnal. I used this hymnal both at seminary and at church when I was in the States and I like most of the hymns in it, I especially like the Reformed theological emendations on hymn lyrics such as "And Can it Be." 

Before we had the Trinity we were using the Welsh Hymnal "Christian Hymns" which was excellent except it did not have the music. 

Since I'm newish to the Trinity and not as familiar with all of the hymns as I was with "Christian Hymns", I wonder if my PB friends could help increase my familiarity with the hymnal and might have some suggestions of their own. One of my new favourite hymns is "Hallelujah, Praise Jehovah, Oh my Soul Jehovah Praise - 57" Two questions for you all: 

1. What are some of your Trinity favourites for corporate worship?
2. What obscure Trinity hymn do you love and why?


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2010)

_He Was Wounded For Our Transgressions_


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 6, 2010)

#4- All Praise to God who Reigns Above.
#166- Wondrous King All Glorious
#217- All My Heart This Night Rejoices.
They were all new to me. Some of these old German hymns have a delightful sound and meaty words. I am sure all the tunes will be available somewhere on the web.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2010)

#600
#261
#366
#169
#345


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 7, 2010)

#642 Be Thou My Vision
#660 O God Beyond All Praising
#535 O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus
#407 Nothing but the Blood
#100 Holy, Holy, Holy

I love hymns, so my list could go on and on. But those are a few of my favorites. We sang the first two during worship today. The middle two we rarely sing, but I love O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus. I just think it's a beautiful hymn. We do sing Holy, Holy, Holy some, but not a lot. I think I love that one because it's my oldest daughter's favorite and she used to sing it to me all the time when she was younger. It was sweet.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 7, 2010)

#34 The God of Abraham Praise
#193 Let All Mortal Flesh Keep Silence
#461 Not What My Hands Have Done
#598 Guide Me, O Thou Great Jehovah


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 7, 2010)

"I greet Thee who my sure Redeemer art." I don't have a Trinity red handy, but I think it is 168. The tune is Toulon--an old tune from the 16th century and is said to have been in the Geneva Psalter as well as Strausbourg Psalter.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 8, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> "I greet Thee who my sure Redeemer art." I don't have a Trinity red handy, but I think it is 168. The tune is Toulon--an old tune from the 16th century and is said to have been in the Geneva Psalter as well as Strausbourg Psalter.



I've always liked that one, too. I sang it first in French when I lived there. 

We Come O Christ to You #181
Exalt the Lord, His Praise Proclaim #12
Praise the Savior, You Who Know Him #677


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this is great... keep them coming. I look forward to introducing some of these to our congregation in the coming months.


----------

